# REPTILE MAGAZINE BACK ISSUES.



## SILVERSTAR (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how to go about getting a specific back issue of reptile magazine.I am trying to purchase one.


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 10, 2011)

per the June issue - you can order a PDF of magazine back issues at ReptileChannel.com/BackIssues


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah but thats a downloadable digital file right? i want the actual magazine


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't you contact reptiles an order back issues, they used to offer that service when I used to subscribe many many many moons ago.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Apr 10, 2011)

actually i found it on ebay..... thanks all

well sumone found it for me i should say.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 10, 2011)

One month I received the cover without the magazine inside, I called them and was told they didn't have anymore. (in other words tough luck). But I did find the one I was missing at a show in Maryland. There is also someone that sells them on kingsnake.com, Do a search of magazine and it will bring the ad up. Good Luck, Len


----------

